# Universal Sonar 2 (Minn Kota) Lowrance Question



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a Minn Kota Terrova with a built in Universal Sonar 2 Transducer. I have a Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp , and the appropriate adapter cable to connect the two. My Question is in the Elite 7 Chirp settings there is a option to pick what transducer you are using and 'Universal sonar 2' is not an option. I have searched all over the internet , and the best I can surmise is to select the PDT-WBL option as that looks closest to the universal Sonar 2 transducer and its also 200/83 hz only. 

Anyone else have experience with this? I want to make sure I am getting best picture with these two products.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Just choose your 2D Sonar in your charts. If your fish finder is linked to the Terrova it should read from there! Zoom in and drop a jig under the trolling motor and see if it picks it up on the sonar. If so you are set.;


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Pick generic 200


----------

